# Anglo American Help



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

So I've been on the hunt for a new pair of glasses. I really wanted to get a pair of Anglo Americans AA406. I went and tried them on this weekend and they looked awful. It made me realize that my eyes are to close together and head to wide. If the glasses were wider they would look fine. I did try on a number of sizes, when I jumped up a size the glasses they were wide enough but my eyes were not in the correct part of the lense.

Does anyone else have this same problem? Is there any other anglo glasses or similar styles people would suggest looking at for a bit better fit?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

In my experience it isn't easy to find a pair of glasses that look good on you without trying them on. I know I've had times when I've gone into the store with an idea in mind, and then found that what I thought I wanted just didn't look good on me.

Maybe you're a candidate for that new optico-cranial realignment surgery we've been reading about.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

The correct part of the lens, as I understand it, is custom to you because of your pupillary measurement. I wouldn't worry about this.

In my opinion, many guys wear the 406 in a 47, which is too small for their face. If you search the archives here, there's a bunch of posts about preferring the smaller (45 and 47) sizes. 

The traditional size is a 50.

Dig up the Gregory Peck photo in To Kill A Mockingbird. That's the right size, and it's bigger than most wear these days.

So, get a frame that is big enough for your face and get some good lenses and you should be all set.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Lafont Legitime*

You might want to go to Frames Direct, and take a look at these. Same style as AA, but the smaller lens make a big difference.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the same problem. My eyes are fairly close together, and I'm fussy about having my eyes centered within each rim.

If you look for vintage glasses, you may notice that they are quite often made with a smaller bridge than most modern glasses. Especially horn rimmed and wire rimmed styles from the '50s. Good vintage eyeglass websites will give measurements for the bridge and the rim diameter.

You might laugh at this second solution, but it's what I did. Have a look at children's glasses. It might be hard to find a pair that will be long enough to fit over your ears, but I did, and my glasses fit my face nicely.

It might be difficult to find something similar to the AA406 in a children's size though - I imagine the kids don't appreciate that look as much as adults.


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

might look at ben silver. i think that the AAs in the last catalogue seem to indicate that they may have larger sizes available or could do custom orders.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I think many of the gentlemen here are missing the crux of the original poster's question. To refresh: he did try on different sizes of the AA406, but because the bridge width is constant across the different sizes (21mm) the larger diameter lenses which fit his face left his eyes too far to the interior of the glasses. While an optician can focus the lens for your specific distance between your eyes, there is only so much you can do to not make it look a little goofy.

My advice is to check out the AA288. Similar, very traditional styling, but with a 2mm narrower bridge width. However, this only comes in 1 size, and the diameter might be too small for your head. The AA313 might work, it's slightly narrower but with a 49mm lens.

Try this site. Each frame lists the size as: Diameter-bridge width-temple length. Keep the diameter up (49-50ish) and the bridge width down (20 or below) and I think you might find something you'll like. (For reference, my own frames are a 51-19, so I feel your pain).


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> You might want to go to Frames Direct, and take a look at these. Same style as AA, but the smaller lens make a big difference.


https://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Lafont-tcmfna/r.html

it says that they are for females.

can males wear them?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Untilted said:


> https://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Lafont-tcmfna/r.html
> 
> it says that they are for females.
> 
> can males wear them?


I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Damn, I never noticed!*



Untilted said:


> https://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Lafont-tcmfna/r.html
> 
> it says that they are for females.
> 
> can males wear them?


 You are right, Howie. I have worn them for a couple of years, and never realized that they were a women's model.

If that is a problem, they have a model called Triomphe that is listed as a men's model.

I still like the Legitime better, because of the smaller lens, and will get another pair when the time is right. The monthly cramps are a small price to pay for better looking frames, IMO.


----------



## il vecchio (Dec 6, 2006)

I wear them too. I bought mine in on of the two Lafont shops in paris and they were in the mens range there. I agree that the main thing is to look good and being able to breathe is a secondary issue.


----------



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

So I went and tried on more glasses yesterday and tried on these:



They actually looked alright, although I'm still on the fence on if I can pull them off or not. 

I wanted to see what you guys thought of the look?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Only you can know what's best for you, but I can't get beyond "Malcolm X" when I see those.

Just one data point...

Scott


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

mliemon2 said:


> I wanted to see what you guys thought of the look?


A classic, though I can't help but think of Michael Douglas in 'Falling Down'.

Here's Matt Damon in 'The Good Shepherd'...


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

Go back to your eyewear retailer and see if you can try a few different sizes of Anglo American's options. 

I alternate between 47 mm width 406s in tortoise and Paris tortoise. My father has worn the 50 mm (Peck, TKAM) on and off for years and I met someone at a dinner party just a few weeks ago who is a devoted 45 mm man (think Wes Anderson and his brother). Another friend priefers Lafonts for a reason similar to the one you describe.

I'd avoid Silver in this case. They have a significant mark-up. Well, $15 or so. Better, i.e. non-chain, eyewear shops most often carry the entire Anglo line. This may be blasphemy to some of our peers here, but the square model and the full circles are, in my opinion, perfectly adequate substitutes. 

Another tidbit about AngloAmerican I learned from my eyewear guy: They'll recreate old frames at fairly low cost. So if you find something that isn't there's on eBay via NOS, they can accommodate.

Retailers I recommend: A.R. Trapp, Madison Ave., NYC and EyePeak in Lake Placid, NY


----------



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll admit, I went to my place in Annapolis that has only 3 or 4 different AA in only a couple of sizes. I'm really need to try on some other pairs in more sizes.

Does anybody know of any shops in DC or Baltimore that carry a wide selection of AA's is a number of sizes??


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Another source, and I don't know if they carry this particular brand, is Costco. I've never bought glasses there, but this seems to be an area in which you could get some good savings by going through them.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

PeterW said:


> The correct part of the lens, as I understand it, is custom to you because of your pupillary measurement. I wouldn't worry about this.
> 
> In my opinion, many guys wear the 406 in a 47, which is too small for their face. If you search the archives here, there's a bunch of posts about preferring the smaller (45 and 47) sizes.
> 
> ...


Boy, this is so right. I just got my first pair of 406's in a size 50 and it's definitely the right size.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

This might sound strange, but hopefully someone else has had this thought - I just love the eyeglasses on the Klan leader/gubernatorial candidate in the movie O Brother Where Art Thou. No picture online, unfortunately, but I think they look like the AA 116 model. Anyone have any experience with the 116?


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

randomdude said:


> This might sound strange, but hopefully someone else has had this thought - I just love the eyeglasses on the Klan leader/gubernatorial candidate in the movie O Brother Where Art Thou. No picture online, unfortunately, but I think they look like the AA 116 model. Anyone have any experience with the 116?


I'm no help with the 116's, but here's a pic from the movie...


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

^That's it. Thanks!


----------

